# Remove wax w/ wet towel?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

anybody???


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

your best bet would be to throw some wax remover on their first. One Ball Jay makes a nice one from Orange oil that cleans well, is non-toxic (i think) and smells nice.

Then give it a hard scrape, then buff it with a dry towel.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Personally, I like hot scraping.

Cleans well, doesn't use any weird chemicals, keeps clean wax in your base. Win Win.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I never use base cleaners, you risk drying out the base and causing it to not properly absorb wax. I agree with the Hot Scrape method, not to mention the oils that get left in your base when you use these chemicals.

If you are not familiar, you lay down wax just like you are doing a normal wax job, but rather than letting it cool down after spreading/heating, you will scrape it off while still warm. This pulls dirt and contaminants out of the base and gives you a nice surface to lay on a good wax job.

--buba


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


>


that's suppose to be in my sig...????


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't you snowboard on snow which is melted by the wax as you ride over it?

Basically no, a wet towel isn't going to harm your board in any way.....

I hot wax and let the wax cool some then I use a board wax scraper to get the wax off.

Base cleaners can be used if you got into some nasty muddy stuff, but other then that I don't use cleaners either. 

And legal posted that picture because this is a pretty stupid question


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh man I just realized I misread this....

Do not put a towel on the iron and run it on the board... Use a scraper to remove wax

It's kind of like a cast iron skillet. You let wax build up and live inside the pores of the board. Removing the wax all the time isn't getting you anywhere


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the method the OP is talking about is probably great if you are trying to clean off the base of the board. When you are actually applying a hot wax though, use a scraper and buff it out.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I am talking about cleaning the base BEFORE hot waxing. Is it bad that the pores dry out? what would that cause? wouldn't the new wax just fill in those dried out pores?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

A hot scrape is designed to clean your board.

The hot wax pulls the dirt out of the wax in your board. But it leaves a certain amount of wax in the board.

Try it. Get a brass brush, brush your board (tip to tail), wax like you normally would, then scrape while the wax is warm.

Then wax again, let wax cool, you know the drill.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> A hot scrape is designed to clean your board.
> 
> The hot wax pulls the dirt out of the wax in your board. But it leaves a certain amount of wax in the board.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! I didnt say hot scrape. I mean "applying" hot wax.


----------

